# Archivo de audio con senal senoidal.



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Nov 28, 2010)

Hola:
Un archivito .wav, .mp3 o punto lo que sea que contenga una senal senoidal pura (para probar con osciloscopio) es lo que ando buscando. Alguien puede referirme a algun sitio de internet o mandarme el archivo directamente?  Si lo ultimo, el formato no seria objetable por el foro, porque siempre se puede comprimir (zip, winzip, winrar).  El archivo seria pequeno, aun siendo WAV, porque no necesito mas de 5s de duracion.  La frecuencia: cualquiera dentro de 100 a 5000Hz, vg 1000Hz.  Amplitud: se trata de excitar los baflecitos de mi maquina, que incorporan amplicador. No tengo programa mezclador, ni dispongo de editor de senal. Yo supongo que en los jacks de la placa de sonido ha de haber 1000mV pico, max.  Saludos. 

bash-3.1$


----------



## detrakx (Dic 28, 2010)

Aca te dejo unos samples con Sinusoidales de 100, 250, 500 y 1000 Hz.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 28, 2010)

Buscá en Google por "Alan Parsons Sound Check"...vale la pena.
PD: Y leé las instrucciones antes de usarlo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2010)

ezavalla (Disociador atómico) dijo:


> .......... Y leé las instrucciones *antes* de usarlo...



Donde @ezavalla quiso decir *"Antes"* significa justamente *"Antes"* y no una vez que salió humo.

Ver el archivo adjunto 43787​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 28, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Donde @ezavalla quiso decir *"Antes"* significa justamente *"Antes"* y no una vez que salió humo.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 43787​


Eso, eso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  justamente *ANTES *de que salga humo (ojo con el tono a 0 dB):


----------



## Libardo M (Dic 29, 2010)

Hay un programita muy sencillo se llama multisine, con el puedes generar la frecuencia que quieras con la amplitud que quieras y la forma de onda que quieras.
Buscalo en Google. creo que pesa como 3 Mb.
ES muy bueno


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2010)

Libardo M dijo:


> Hay un programita muy sencillo se llama multisine, con el puedes generar la frecuencia que quieras con la amplitud que quieras y la forma de onda que quieras.
> Buscalo en Google. creo que pesa como 3 Mb.
> ES muy bueno


El problema con los programas para PC que sintetizan (Fabrican) las señales de audio es que NO siempre entregan a la salida lo que dicen, amén de que presentan distorsión importante en los extremos de la banda o directamente y según la placa de sonido que tenga la PC, NO entregan toda la banda de audio.


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Dic 29, 2010)

detrakx dijo:


> Aca te dejo unos samples con Sinusoidales de 100, 250, 500 y 1000 Hz.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias detrakx por los archivos. Y gracias a los demas tambien.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 29, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Buscá en Google por "Alan Parsons Sound Check"...vale la pena.
> PD: Y leé las instrucciones antes de usarlo...



Yo busqué "Alan Parsons Sound Check" en Google y no encontré nada muy referente al tema, ni "instrucciones", ni algo que describa esto... 

Estoy bajando el bendito Sound Check, en formato .flac (alta calidad). Solo se que es un disco que tiene 92 pistas.

Podés dar algo más de información al respecto?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 29, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Yo busqué "Alan Parsons Sound Check" en Google y no encontré nada muy referente al tema, ni "instrucciones", ni algo que describa esto...
> ...
> Podés dar algo más de información al respecto?


  
http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=alan+parsons+sound+check

PD: Las instrucciones vienen en un archivo junto con los tracks de audio...al menos en la versión que yo tengo.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 29, 2010)

Con los soft "Sintetizadores" fuanionaran bien sobre una placa de sonido Maya44 PCI Express?


----------



## Tavo (Dic 29, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> ...una placa de sonido *Maya44* PCI Express?

















Se me hace agua la boca... Ojalá tuviera una placa de esas para hacer unas grabaciones... jeje


----------



## pandacba (Dic 29, 2010)

por aqui hay una pc que la tiene jeje, hay que ver como suena la condenada, peo con audio en serio no con mp3,


----------



## Libardo M (Ene 3, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El problema con los programas para PC que sintetizan (Fabrican) las señales de audio es que NO siempre entregan a la salida lo que dicen, amén de que presentan distorsión importante en los extremos de la banda o directamente y según la placa de sonido que tenga la PC, NO entregan toda la banda de audio.




Tiene razon señor Cacho, lo mejor de lo mejor es un generador de señales.
Pero cuando voy a realizar pruebas de amplificadores yo utilizo el programita,(no tengo el generador), y viendolo bien a bajas frecuencias la forma de onda es casi la real pero a partir de los 4 Khz es distorsionada casi que parece diente de sierra, siendo senoidal.

Gracias por sus aportes

LM


----------



## pandacba (Ene 3, 2011)

Citas a Fogonazo y luego le das la razon a Cacho? jajaa se te traspapelaron los nombres...


----------



## Libardo M (Ene 6, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Citas a Fogonazo y luego le das la razon a Cacho? jajaa se te traspapelaron los nombres...


 

Tienes razon amigo, mis disculpas a ambos


----------

